# Minecraft account migrated...



## ExCorZisssT (30. August 2012)

Hi Leute , ich hab 2 meiner Freunde nen Minecraftaccount gegeben damit sie mal in den Genuss von der Vollversion kommen , nun hat einer meiner Freunde gesagt er will seinen Namen ändern und ich soll in mein Email-Postfach gucken , um seinen Namen ändern zu können , natürlich wollte ich das nicht , das erste was mir aufgefallen ist , ist dass ich mich jetzt nurnoch mit der E-Mail auf der Minecraft.net homepage und im Client einloggen kann , dann bin ich auf Profile settings und da stand : To change your settings, go to your Mojang account settings page. 

Bin dann drauf und da stand dann : Confirm your identity

Since you are logging in from this computer for the first time we need you to confirm your identity before you can continue. This is to make sure that your account isn't used without your authorization.

To confirm your identity, please answer the questions below.

Dann halt ne Sicherrheitsfrage die ich nicht wusste.

Was ist denn jetzt passiert , wieso hab ich in meinem Postfach diese Nachricht mit der Migration oder was auch immer , hat der Typ die/den E-Mail/Benutzernamen geändert ? 

Liegts daran dass jetzt mehrere Person drauf sind und nur 1ne erlaubt ist (nicht erlaubt sondern man muss halt die Sicherheitsfrage eingeben)


Brauche schnell eine Antwort damit ich des regeln kann.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Ähm, wenn das wirklich Freunde sind, dann solltest Du den betreffenden mal sagen, dass er alles gefälligst wieder rückgängig machen soll


Kannst Du dich denn noch ins Spiel einloggen?


----------



## ExCorZisssT (31. August 2012)

Ja , mit meiner E-Mail  (in minecraft.net)

Wenn ich auf den Link inner E-Mail gehe werde ich aber auf die Mojangseite weitergeleitet


----------

